# Jobs!



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

What's a good way to find jobs? I'm free for the moment and I have nothing to do and I felt like I need to do something. Any tips and suggestions? It's best if the jobs go towards Accounting/Finance/Mathematics category. School is over for only 3 hours and I'm bored to death! Please help!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought you were talking about steve jobs.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

It is very difficult to find a good job in this current economy. You can go on Craigslist and see who is hiring in the job section.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to try porno. =D


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to draw porn for money. I don't recommend it, because if you change your mind later, you'll feel horrible about corrupting people and possibly destroying relationships. If you plan to have pictures of yourself on the internet, it will limit what jobs you will be able to have later, because it is likely to come back to haunt you eventually.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

snail said:


> I used to draw porn for money. I don't recommend it, because if you change your mind later, you'll feel horrible about corrupting people and possibly destroying relationships. If you plan to have pictures of yourself on the internet, it will limit what jobs you will be able to have later, because it is likely to come back to haunt you eventually.


I'm not doing pictures. I'm doing porno videos under a porn company.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you feel that doing so will create positive change or negative change? Is it consistent with your values? Will it be impractical? Can it be worked into a long-term plan? Have you considered your decision from all possible angles?


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

Nah, I don't think about it that much. Currently, it works. That's all it matters.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Where have you been looking for jobs?


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you seriously doing porn?! You perv!!!:laughing: ............ I might be a perv too.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> Are you seriously doing porn?! You perv!!!:laughing: ............ I might be a perv too.


well, don't think of it as just having sex. You have to do certain position in a certain way. Doing it so often is just as tiring as playing sports.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Ikari T said:


> well, don't think of it as just having sex. You have to do certain position in a certain way. Doing it so often is just as tiring as playing sports.


So does that make it less fun? :laughing:
Which website?


----------



## ralph22v93 (Oct 22, 2008)

you just study first and find big jobs,


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

ralph22v93 said:


> you just study first and find big jobs,


 
Anyway you look at it until you have your own piece of the pie, you are still just some amateur follower. A janitor and an executive still work for someone. I'd rather be my own Mr. Bigshot.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

snail said:


> I used to draw porn for money. I don't recommend it, because if you change your mind later, you'll feel horrible about corrupting people and possibly destroying relationships. If you plan to have pictures of yourself on the internet, it will limit what jobs you will be able to have later, because it is likely to come back to haunt you eventually.


 
But you can still run for governor in California and it never hurts a future career in acting.


----------

